# X Permutation?



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey guys, cool permutation i found out (most likely found outh many others too XD) named X perm becuzase you swap the 2 opposite corners and.... BAM! X perm 

X perm - M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes it's called an X permutation.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yes it's called an X permutation.


 
damn. i knew it was already figured out XD


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 23, 2011)

:fp Not this thread again. 
OMG. ARE YOU A WIZARD?

anyway. You might want to lurk before making more threads because you'll get flamed.
It's an H permutation with a U2.
Theres also already been a thread with this. Ill try to find it....


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea, it's been known for a while now. Some people call it an H perm, but X perm is its true name.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry everyone, didnt know this was already posted


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 23, 2011)

linkin182 said:


> Sorry everyone, didnt know this was already posted


 
Just try to lurk more on this forum and you'll learn a lot more


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 23, 2011)

Not again.
/thread


----------



## Nestor (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I learned that the name is X perm and not H perm... so the thread is not pointless at all.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually you got the Hperm + U2.

The alg (to solve) the Xperm is: U2 S2 D M2 D2 M2 D S2


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you checked the wiki? How convenient, if you look at the Wiki page it shows that the name of H-PLL can also be X-PLL.

Pointless to you, and pointless against the rules sometimes might differ. If I were you, I'd see if it were pointless against the rules, rather than pointless to myself or not.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 23, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Actually you got the Hperm + U2.
> 
> The alg (to solve) the Xperm is: U2 S2 D M2 D2 M2 D S2


 
.98 lolz.

Search function...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 23, 2011)

Eric, is the 0.98 the H + U2 or the alg he showed?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just kidding around. I got a 1.98 on that.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 23, 2011)

...Again...?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 23, 2011)

Being able to tell an H-perm from an X-perm is actually useful for BLD. It prevents you from getting stupid DNFs because you have either done an extra U2 during the alg or forgotten it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 23, 2011)

:fp Come on, you seriously never did a U2 after an H Perm? And the fact that you thought this was a discovery...


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> :fp Come on, you seriously never did a U2 after an H Perm? And the fact that you thought this was a discovery...


 
why would i have to do a U2 after an H perm? jeez, next time i will read older threads and not make these stupid threads okay?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

linkin182 said:


> why would i have to do a U2 after an H perm? jeez, next time i will read older threads and not make these stupid threads okay?



To align LL and finish the solve?

BTW I was joking (rudely) when I said this was a pointless thread. Didn't meant to come out as a DB.


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2011)

Arnaud taught me to do:
E perm y E perm


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 24, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Actually you got the Hperm + U2.
> 
> The alg (to solve) the Xperm is: U2 S2 D M2 D2 M2 D S2


 
:confused: That alg is just H perm with a U2 at the start.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Arnaud taught me to do:
> E perm y E perm


 
noob.

Z perm y Z perm


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> noob.
> 
> Z perm y Z perm


 
How would that work? Z Perm affects edges, not corners. The X Perm is a corners only PLL. Somebody explain?


----------



## Godmil (Jan 24, 2011)

Do we really need alternative names for every AUF of a PLL?
That's about 80 names we're going to have to come up with. Looks like we'll run out of letters; better get creative everyone.


----------



## peedu (Jan 24, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Arnaud taught me to do:
> E perm y E perm


 
You never learn, do you?
That's the way we did it back in eighties when X-perm and H-perm were not discovered.

This is my 100th post. I wanted it to be something meaningful. 


Peedu


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Well I learned that the name is X perm and not H perm... *so the thread is not pointless at all.*



yeah, it is.


----------

